# NCB, confused!



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Right...

I had built 1yr NCB on my bike from May 2009 till May 2010, I re-newed my insurance on it went down a massive amount. I canceled the policy around July/August 2010 as i just wasnt riding my bike and sold it.

Now will i still have my 1yr NCB? 

Luke


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

You will still have the 1 Year, you won't gain the one for this year.


----------



## Jonay (Nov 17, 2010)

Aslong as you still have the renewal note from '09-'10 I'd say so yes!


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

Jonay said:


> Aslong as you still have the renewal note from '09-'10 I'd say so yes!


You don't need the renewal, you can the ring the insurer at any time and ask them to post you the proof of no claims bonus.


----------



## Jonay (Nov 17, 2010)

Ross1308 said:


> You don't need the renewal, you can the ring the insurer at any time and ask them to post you the proof of no claims bonus.


probably at an admin fee like I did when I lost mine! cost me £25!


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I think that the NCB only stands for a certain amount of time before it becomes void if you dont get insurance again. I cant remember how long it is, but Im sure it lapses after a while.


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

HornetSting said:


> I think that the NCB only stands for a certain amount of time before it becomes void if you dont get insurance again. I cant remember how long it is, but Im sure it lapses after a while.


With the majority of Insurers it's 2 yrs.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah it is normally 2 years!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You will need the ncb which will be dated from the day of cancellation, not the earlier renewal date.

There shouldn't be an admin charge to issue this to you as you are entitled to your ncb and if it had been issued at the time of cancellation a charge for the ncb would not have been made.

It will generally be valid for 2 years from the date of cancellation, be wary though, some insurers only accept ncb up to 12 months old. Not sure with bikes these days, but for car ncb there are still a couple of insurers that will allow ncb up to 3 years.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Shiny said:


> It will generally be valid for 2 years from the date of cancellation, be wary though, some insurers only accept ncb up to 12 months old. Not sure with bikes these days, but for car ncb there are still a couple of insurers that will allow ncb up to 3 years.


on this point i noticed my insurer only accepts 12 months now.


----------

